# Pictures of Sierra



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I finally got some pictures of the pretty girl hanging out on top of her cage. She doesn't want to be picked up yet but likes to be talked to. 



















Preening!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

She is beautiful and looks like such a sweet bird.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you! She is a sweetie!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Is that how she stands?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She looks super poofy!!! I wants to smoosh my face in her poofiness!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes so cute  you lucked out in finding her, she looks like she will be such a sweet little bird!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> Awe. Is that how she stands?


Yes, it seems to be.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

She is such a pretty bird.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sierra is gorgeous,glad you took her into your loving home.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is so beautiful she is lucky to have found such a great home!!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Yes, it seems to be.


She's precious, Jaime.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is a very pretty girl, and she seems happy in her new home so far.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I just noticed my typo in the title. Oops. I spelled her name wrong.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

She is really really pretty and for her to be even out of her cage already is amazing! After all she's been thru. She knows she has it good now. She is all poofed up with relief and love!!


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cute little tiel.... Looks cuddly


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I still think she is pretty! A very awkward stance, yes, but still gorgeous! 

P.S. I fixed your title because it bothered me.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! It was bothering me too!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

She s a lovely girl ! It seems to me that she s settling nicely in her new loving home X x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sierra just let me give her scritches!! She had tons of pinnies on her head and I gently scratched them off. I was in a crazy awkward position but wasn't about to stop!

I'm happy but sad at the same time. Tiels are such trusting and forgiving creatures. It makes me sad and angry that she was used and neglected. She is such a sweet girl! But the rest of her life will be as good as I possibly can make it!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Aww how sweet! That's exactly how I felt about Allie! She is the SWEETEST bird I have ever met and she has been though so much. Very resilient little birds we have!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's how I feel about Roo, too.

Somehow I feel like that makes our little rescue birds extra special.

Sierra is definitely lucky to have you, and it sounds like she knows it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Sierra came to me today! She acted like she wanted to yesterday but didn't. Today she was standing at her cage door and I offered my finger to step up and she did, then waked up to my shoulder where she preened me and herself! I am so happy!

I find it odd that she trusted me to scratch her little head before she actually came to me though. That seems backwards to me, but I just happy that she is starting to trust me! She is so sweet!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha. She's a special bird. So it's okay if she does things backwards.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's awesome! It sounds like she is coming around well. 

Keep us updated. I hope her medicine is going well.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great news! : ) Sunny actually did the same thing. He let me scritch him before I could pick him up. Sounds like sierra is going to be a cuddlebug like sunny. : )


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

Lovely Tiel 
________________


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great news Jaime that Sierra is making great progress.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She is an awesome little birdie!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Nawww!! No words !!!


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

